# So I did a hard reset on my phone....



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

And had to sign into my rider app again. This came up.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Simon said:


> And had to sign into my rider app again. This came up.


God... what an arrogant, stubborn company


----------

